# صور لقداسه البابا كيرلس ( منقوله )



## النهيسى (27 سبتمبر 2009)

​


----------



## kalimooo (29 سبتمبر 2009)

رائع يا النهيسى

شكرااااااا على الصور الرائعة

ربنا يباركك


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 أكتوبر 2009)

جمال جدا
ميررررسى على الصور
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

